# My Halloween 2006+ Soundtrack



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

Better late than never I suppose...

So I try every few years to put together a mix of my growing collection of "music I like to haunt my porch by"... In the past few years I have yet to make any major additions to my "list" - so the tracks I made a few years back still annoyed my neighbors this year.

I have uploaded my music tracks for your consumption. Feedback is very welcome (Pro and Con please - it all helps make for a better BOO), though bear in mind we will all have a different style we look for in ambiance. The tracks cover about 60 minutes total. 

My style is instrumental music (mostly movie tracks) with some FX in the mix. If you recognize the music you should be able to guess how much I took out... I love playing the "which movie is this from?" game.


here is the link: 


Yes the music is copyright - en (or what ever...) - no I don't care... not making a penny off it - so have at, and yes - you are welcome to "use to boo".


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

wow great stuff brother! thanks for the download, it will be put to good use next Halloween!


----------



## themindshaft (Nov 27, 2008)

*music*

Well sir, I'm quite impressed. Excelent production. I do ambient room sounds and FX sounds for alot of pro-haunt companies and theme parks. Keep up the good work!

Bill Ehrsam.


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

thank you


----------

